# Guest House Norfolk



## dark_crystal (Jan 15, 2012)

This is my first post.. I'm not too sure what to say about this house without giving away its location, it is due to be demolished soon but i hope to go back in the next couple of days to get some more detailed shots. 

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 15, 2012)

Fab first report, Dark Crystal. Some interesting bits and pieces there. I love your pics...beautifully done.


----------



## MD (Jan 16, 2012)

ah Guest house Derp
nice did you read the postcards ?


----------



## dark_crystal (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you Foxylady, Nearly taken me a year but finally made my first post. 
Thanks MD I see you have also visited, had a look at a few as you know postcards are everywhere nice little place, full of someones memories.


----------



## maximus (Jan 16, 2012)

Great post.

Know exactly where it is....very sad for the residents there


----------



## smiler (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 19, 2012)

interesting place well done my favourite type of wander


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 20, 2012)

Great report, cheers.


----------

